# ☆☆ AMD verkauft jetzt auch Speichermodule ☆☆



## dj*viper (28. November 2011)

AMD hat heute offiziell per Pressemitteilung  angekündigt, unter eigenem Branding DDR3-Speichermodule verkaufen zu  wollen. Selber herstellen oder entwickeln wird der kleinere x86-Riese  allerdings keine DDR3-DIMM-Module, stattdessen soll auf das Know-how von  _Patriot Memory LLC_ und _VisionTek Products_ zurückgegriffen  werden. Mit dem neuen Angebot will AMD weniger versierte Kunden  ansprechen, in dem die Auswahl an kompatiblem und stabilen  Arbeitsspeicher vereinfacht wird. Außerdem ist offenbar geplant,  Einzelhändlern das Angebot von Komplettpaketen aus CPU bzw. APU,  Mainboard samt AMD-Chipsatz und AMD-Speichermodulen zu ermöglichen.  Durch Tests und Zertifizierungen soll die Einhaltung bestimmter  Spezifikationen, die von AMD festgelegt wurden, sichergestellt sein,  wobei das Unternehmen die Erfahrungen aus der Evaluierung von  Speichermodulen für die AIB-Partner (Add-In-Board) im Grafikkartenmarkt  einfließen lassen will.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weitere Infos & Quelle: AMD verkauft jetzt auch Speichermodule - Planet 3DNow! - Das Online-Magazin für den AMD-User


----------



## Painkiller (28. November 2011)

*AW: AMD verkauft jetzt auch Speichermodule*

Ansich nicht schlecht. ABER meiner Meinung nach sollte sich AMD auf ihr Kerngeschäft konzentrieren. Und das sind nun mal CPUs und auch GPUs. Wir Gamer brauchen und wollen mehr Leistung. 

Dennoch würde mich ein Test der Module und genaue technische Infos interessieren!  Zur Garantie findet man leider auch nichts. 

@ TE

Danke für die News! 
[x] Like it!


----------



## dj*viper (28. November 2011)

*AW: AMD verkauft jetzt auch Speichermodule*

ich finde es ja auch eigentlich überflüssig, daß noch mehr ram module rauskommen. für amd-fans ist das bestimmt ein "must-have"

@painkiller
dafür nicht


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (28. November 2011)

*AW: AMD verkauft jetzt auch Speichermodule*



> ABER meiner Meinung nach sollte sich AMD auf ihr Kerngeschäft konzentrieren. Und das sind nun mal CPUs und auch GPUs.


v. Painkiller
Da kann man nur zustimmen; - ein Unternehmen, das nicht weit weg vom Überlebenskampf ist, täte gut daran eine vernünftige  "Brot und Butter"-Produktreihe im Markt zu 
(re-)etablieren und diese zu pflegen. 
Ein gutes Haupt-Standbein ist mit der Ex-ATI GraKa- Sparte ja vorhanden; das zweite ist nach wie vor die CPU-Sparte, welche aber mit besser in den Markt passenden
Produkten wieder gestärkt werden muß, - und darauf sollte man sich und damit auch die Entwicklungs- Marketing- und Kostenstruktur stärker konzentrieren.


----------



## merkurmb (28. November 2011)

*AW: AMD verkauft jetzt auch Speichermodule*

so neu ist die Geschichte aber nicht.
AMD bringt eigenen Radeon-Arbeitsspeicher - radeon, amd, ram, arbeitsspeicher


----------



## Leandros (28. November 2011)

@Painkiller: Wir gamer sind schon lange nicht mehr der Markt den AMD interessiert. Wir machen nur knapp 2% der Gewinne aus.


----------



## dj*viper (28. November 2011)

*AW: AMD verkauft jetzt auch Speichermodule*

heute ist es aber offiziell angekündigt worden. die offiziellen specs sind jetzt auch raus.


----------



## Rurdo (28. November 2011)

*AW: AMD verkauft jetzt auch Speichermodule*

Vielleicht denken die dass sie ggf mehr einnehmen und dadurch bessere CPU´s herstellen können?


----------



## Painkiller (28. November 2011)

*AW: AMD verkauft jetzt auch Speichermodule*



Leandros schrieb:


> @Painkiller: Wir gamer sind schon lange nicht mehr der Markt den AMD interessiert. Wir machen nur knapp 2% der Gewinne aus.



Leider... Zuminest nicht auf dem CPU-Sektor. Bei GPUs läufts ja noch ganz gut.


----------



## Pal_Calimero (28. November 2011)

*AW: AMD verkauft jetzt auch Speichermodule*

@ *<<Painkiller>>*

Ich denke, AMD kauf die Speicher ein und klebt lediglich die Aufkleber/Heatpipe drauf.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (28. November 2011)

*AW: AMD verkauft jetzt auch Speichermodule*

Witzig das auf dem Link ein Bild von Tripple Channel Speicher sind... für Intel Boards


----------



## Kev95 (28. November 2011)

*AW: AMD verkauft jetzt auch Speichermodule*

Seh ich das richtig, die Klassen der RAMs basieren nur auf deren Qualität oder?
Zudem bekommt die Radeon-Klasse noch nen Heatspreader. 

Damit kann man dann bestimmt das 10x aus nem Bulldozer holen...


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (28. November 2011)

*AW: AMD verkauft jetzt auch Speichermodule*

Danke für den Hinweis, - vorhin gar nicht drauf geachtet.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (28. November 2011)

*AW: AMD verkauft jetzt auch Speichermodule*

gleiches spiel hatte ndie shconmal gemacht. letztes jahr mit ocz bzw vor letztes.da hamse ddr 2 und ddr 3 module als amd crossfire ready editions verkauft unter den namen amd


----------



## Fischer995 (28. November 2011)

*AW: AMD verkauft jetzt auch Speichermodule*

Eher mist find ich. Sollten sich lieber an ihre cpus ranklemmen um den bulldozer flop nie wieder erleben zu müssen.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (28. November 2011)

*AW: AMD verkauft jetzt auch Speichermodule*



Fischer995 schrieb:


> Eher mist find ich. Sollten sich lieber an ihre cpus ranklemmen um den bulldozer flop nie wieder erleben zu müssen.


 
So ein Flop sind die Bulldozer ja nicht, im Serverbereich hängen sie Intel locker ab..


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (28. November 2011)

*AW: AMD verkauft jetzt auch Speichermodule*

Dann sollen sie die Dinger auch nur da im Serverbereich anbieten und nicht als die neue Offenbarung im Desktop-Gaming Segment bewerben.


----------



## dj*viper (28. November 2011)

*AW: AMD verkauft jetzt auch Speichermodule*

vom bulldozer war ich mehr als enttäuscht 
die sollten lieber die finger von den cpus lassen und nur in die entwicklung der grafikkarten investieren.
intel hat amd im cpu segment doch schon längst abgehängt...leider...


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (28. November 2011)

*AW: AMD verkauft jetzt auch Speichermodule*



<> schrieb:


> Ansich nicht schlecht. ABER meiner Meinung nach sollte sich AMD auf ihr Kerngeschäft konzentrieren. Und das sind nun mal CPUs und auch GPUs. Wir Gamer brauchen und wollen mehr Leistung.
> 
> Dennoch würde mich ein Test der Module und genaue technische Infos interessieren!  Zur Garantie findet man leider auch nichts.
> 
> ...




das ist richtig,meine rede amd soll erst mal eine kkonkurrenzfähige cpu und gpu auf den markt bringen dan reden wir weiter!!!!


----------



## Darkfleet85 (28. November 2011)

*AW: AMD verkauft jetzt auch Speichermodule*



Charismatic Enigma schrieb:


> das ist richtig,meine rede amd soll erst mal eine kkonkurrenzfähige cpu und gpu auf den markt bringen dan reden wir weiter!!!!



hab Inte mit Nvidia und AMD mit Radeon Systeme, auf allen läuft BF3 gut... so schlecht ist jetzt AMD auch wieder nicht wegen ein paar Punkte weniger im Intel-Benchmark aehh... 3dMark


----------



## >ExX< (28. November 2011)

*AW: AMD verkauft jetzt auch Speichermodule*

Ehrlich gesagt eine gute Entscheidung von AMD.

Dann müssen es aber auch RAM Module sein die wirklich gut sind.

Aber wenn die die RAM´s von den Herstellern bekommen, und dann nur Aufkleber oder Heatspreader draufpappen, ist der Aufwand wohl nicht sehr hoch, und sie können nen kleinen Gewinn einfahren.

Deshalb sollte sich gerade so ein kleiner Hersteller in mehreren Bereichen etablieren, anstatt einen einzigen Hauptbereich mit Vollgas gegen die Wand zu fahren.

Denkt nochmal drüber nach Leute (die die es als falsch angesehen haben)


----------



## spionkaese (28. November 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:
			
		

> So ein Flop sind die Bulldozer ja nicht, im Serverbereich hängen sie Intel locker ab..



Joa, die sind aber aus der letzten Generation, bald kommt SB-EP/EX, dann wirds lustig


----------



## flankendiskriminator (28. November 2011)

*AW: AMD verkauft jetzt auch Speichermodule*



spionkaese schrieb:


> Joa, die sind aber aus der letzten Generation, bald kommt SB-EP/EX, dann wirds lustig


 eher traurig - für AMD. Aber Intel lässt sich Zeit, habens wohl nicht so nötig mit der neuen Generation...


----------



## Liza (29. November 2011)

*AW: AMD verkauft jetzt auch Speichermodule*



dj*viper schrieb:


> Außerdem ist offenbar geplant,  Einzelhändlern das Angebot von Komplettpaketen aus CPU bzw. APU,  Mainboard samt AMD-Chipsatz und AMD-Speichermodulen zu ermöglichen.  *Durch Tests und Zertifizierungen soll die Einhaltung bestimmter  Spezifikationen, die von AMD festgelegt wurden, sichergestellt sein*,  wobei das Unternehmen die Erfahrungen aus der Evaluierung von  Speichermodulen für die AIB-Partner (Add-In-Board) im Grafikkartenmarkt  einfließen lassen will.




 Klingt für mich eher nach Marketing um mehr Geld zu machen. Denn wenn dann die Komponenten gut passen und das Zertifikat haben, zahlt man sicher nochmal etwas mehr nur dafür. Obwohl es das genau so gut auch günstiger geben würde nur halt ohne Zertifikat.


----------



## axxo (29. November 2011)

*AW: AMD verkauft jetzt auch Speichermodule*

Der Hauptvorteil wird sich wohl daraus ergeben, das man komplett PCs jetzt quasi mit allen 3 wichtigen Komponenten von AMD bestücken kann: CPU,RAM & Grafikkarte, soll ein Verkaufsargument bei Komplett PCs werden. Lohnenswert ist es für AMD auf keinen Fall bzw wenn nur gering, dazu muß man ja nur die derzeitigen Speicherpreise beobachten. Vielleicht wäre es schlauer gewesen in den NAND/SSD Markt einzusteigen, da sehe ich eher Notwendigkeit & Wachstum und vor allem hätte man eine weitere Produktsparte wo man gegen Intel agieren kann.


----------



## Saab-FAN (29. November 2011)

*AW: AMD verkauft jetzt auch Speichermodule*

Besitzt AMD nicht die Patente für einige neuartige Speichertechnologien? 
Könnte mir vorstellen, dass die mit diesen DDR3-Speichern versuchen, ihren Namen bei RAMs zu etablieren und dann in 2 Jahren ihre selbst entwickelten Speicher auf den Markt werfen. 
Soweit ich weiß ist der DRAM so ziemlich ausentwickelt und man sucht schon seit längerem nach ner Ablösung für das alte Konzept.


----------



## kuer (29. November 2011)

*AW: AMD verkauft jetzt auch Speichermodule*

Ich finde es sehr gut, wenn AMD sich von einem guten Rambauer, SPeicher herstellen läst und so die Module auf ihre Platform einstellt. Ich würde die Riegel mir sicher ansehen.

Hört aber mal auf dumm rum zu labern, von wegen....zustzlich Geld schäfeln.... Niemand verdiehnt im Moment an Speicher Geld. Ganz im gegenteil. Es werden einige Firmen ums überleben kämpfen müssen oder tun das bereitz.

Es spricht nicht dagegen, ein kompletsystem einzurichten, solange dadurch die verwendung von anderen Herstellern nicht unterbunden wird oder beeinträchtigt wird. So was nennt man Kundenbindung. Ich bin mal gespannt wann die Riegel kommen und die genannten Hersteller sind nicht die schlechtesten 

Und zu den Usern die hier wieder über CPUs schreiben (hat hier überhaupt nichts zu suchen) Ob X6 oder Bulli. Beide CPUs können alles an Games und arbeiten erledigen, was es im Moment auf dem Markt gibt. Ob ich mit 60 oder mit 65 FPS über das Schlachtfeld renne, ist mir vollkommen wurst. Hört mal mit euren Schwan...vergleichen auf. Das nerft. Sorry für OFF TOP


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (29. November 2011)

*AW: AMD verkauft jetzt auch Speichermodule*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> hab Inte mit Nvidia und AMD mit Radeon Systeme, auf allen läuft BF3 gut... so schlecht ist jetzt AMD auch wieder nicht wegen ein paar Punkte weniger im Intel-Benchmark aehh... 3dMark


 
aber genau das sind die paar punkte die es rausreißen xD xD xD


----------



## derP4computer (29. November 2011)

*AW: AMD verkauft jetzt auch Speichermodule*

Danke für die Infos!


----------



## Dynamitarde (29. November 2011)

*AW: AMD verkauft jetzt auch Speichermodule*

Für Anfänger ideal.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (30. November 2011)

*AW: AMD verkauft jetzt auch Speichermodule*



Charismatic Enigma schrieb:


> aber genau das sind die paar punkte die es rausreißen xD xD xD


 

In Spielen merkt man aber nichts davon, beim arbeiten auch nicht.. im Gegenteil, rendern ist schneller mit einem 8 Core..

Wer für ein paar Benchmarkpunkte mehr Geld ausgibt hat ein Persönliches Defizit


----------



## dersteini74 (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: AMD verkauft jetzt auch Speichermodule*

Warum den nicht finde die idee garnicht so schlecht wenn der speicher gut läuft.Bleibt der kunde bei AMD vieleicht ja hengen.Und werbung kann AMD ja zur zeit gut gebrauchen.Oder sehe ich das falsch???


----------



## Shizophrenic (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: AMD verkauft jetzt auch Speichermodule*

nettes gimmick für Fanboys, mehr auch nicht.
AMD sollte lieber schauen, das sie sich auch auf dem High end Gaming Cpu Markt etablieren können


----------



## Rico2751988 (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: AMD verkauft jetzt auch Speichermodule*



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> nettes gimmick für Fanboys, mehr auch nicht.
> AMD sollte lieber schauen, das sie sich auch auf dem High end Gaming Cpu Markt etablieren können


 
Und warum? Da wird nicht die dicke Kohle gemacht. 
Ich stell mir vor, wenn ich bei AMD was zu sagen hätte, ich hätte kein Bock, elendig viel Kohle in die Entwicklung zu stecken, um immer zu versuchen über Intel zu landen und dann durch den eher geringen Absatz von High-End-Cpus doch nicht so viel Kohle zu scheffeln. Da würd ich lieber den Mainstream-Markt bedienen als die Freaks. Da dann zu Kampfpreisen auf Millionenauflage.
AMD ist für mich nach wie vor der kleine Gute, so wie früher. Gute, billige Cpus. Die jeweiligen Top-Cpus von AMD sind für jeden und ich meine JEDEN scheiß schnell genug, sonst würd ich die nicht kaufen.
In der Leistungsklasse fällt das bisl mehr, was die SB z.B. leisten, nicht auf, nur in Benchmarks. Wird mein Prozessor mal echt für irgendwas zu lahm, gibt es wieder was gutes, günstiges von AMD, ich musste noch nie zu nem Intel greifen. Ihr könnt auf den grünen rumhacken wie ihr wollt, für mich ist das ne echte Intel-Alternative und ich hoffe, die gibts noch ganz lange.

Nen bisl schade finde ich: Es heißt zwar PC GAMES Hardware Forum, aber manche hier sollten echt mal über den Tellerrand des Gamers hinweg schauen, wie schon gesagt ist der High-End-Gamer Markt nicht das Hauptgeschäft. Wie gesagt ist der Bully für Games (im Vergleich zu Intel) für die Tonne, kann aber in anderen Bereichen auftrumpfen.

Btw, Intel hat ja die Tick-Tock-Strategie, das ist mir klar. Wie nennt man denn aber AMDs heftige Strategie, jedes Mal wenn irgend was scheissse ist, Führungspersonen zu feuern und nen neuen einzustellen 

Zu den Riegeln: Das werden zu 100% umgelabelte Riegel von diversen anderen Herstellern, so etwas find ich scheissse und das unterstütz ich nicht. Die können AMD behalten.


----------



## >ExX< (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: AMD verkauft jetzt auch Speichermodule*

Da hast du Recht: AMD ist ne echte Alternative zu Intel.

Leider auch die einzigste 
Bisher reichen deren CPU´s schon, nur wenn man halt Crossfire/SLI benutzt bremsen die schon ziemlich aus.

Und leider liegt der Bulldozer nur in den seltensten Fällen vor den Sandy Bridge´s........


@t topic: jo, werden wahrscheinlich nur umgelabelt, aber abwarten


----------



## Shizophrenic (13. Dezember 2011)

Rico2751988 schrieb:
			
		

> Und warum? Da wird nicht die dicke Kohle gemacht.
> Ich stell mir vor, wenn ich bei AMD was zu sagen hätte, ich hätte kein Bock, elendig viel Kohle in die Entwicklung zu stecken, um immer zu versuchen über Intel zu landen und dann durch den eher geringen Absatz von High-End-Cpus doch nicht so viel Kohle zu scheffeln. Da würd ich lieber den Mainstream-Markt bedienen als die Freaks. Da dann zu Kampfpreisen auf Millionenauflage.
> AMD ist für mich nach wie vor der kleine Gute, so wie früher. Gute, billige Cpus. Die jeweiligen Top-Cpus von AMD sind für jeden und ich meine JEDEN scheiß schnell genug, sonst würd ich die nicht kaufen.
> In der Leistungsklasse fällt das bisl mehr, was die SB z.B. leisten, nicht auf, nur in Benchmarks. Wird mein Prozessor mal echt für irgendwas zu lahm, gibt es wieder was gutes, günstiges von AMD, ich musste noch nie zu nem Intel greifen. Ihr könnt auf den grünen rumhacken wie ihr wollt, für mich ist das ne echte Intel-Alternative und ich hoffe, die gibts noch ganz lange.
> ...



Erstens sind wir im pcghx Forum, also gibt es durchaus eine Berechtigung nach extremer Hardware zu fragen (sinn oder Unsinn dahingestellt)

Zweitens so wie du gegen Intel wetterst könnte man meinen das genau du so Ein Fanboy bist. ^^

Zu den riegeln hast du es ja schon selber auf den Punkt gebracht. Umgelabelte Dinger sind Mist. (Fanboy stuff eben)


Und wie gesagt sollte AMD erstmal einmal was vernünftiges produzieren und da Fuß fassen, anstatt an allen Ecken mitspielen zu wollen.


Intel bietet mit sandybridge momentan das bessere p/l Verhältnis (das was vorher immer amd's plus war) also Brauch ich momentan auch keine guten Worte für AMD verschwenden, wenn nix gutes bei rumkommt.


----------



## >ExX< (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: AMD verkauft jetzt auch Speichermodule*



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Und wie gesagt sollte AMD erstmal einmal was vernünftiges produzieren und da Fuß fassen, anstatt an allen Ecken mitspielen zu wollen.


 
Bei den RAM Modulen haben die keine Entwicklungskosten, nur müssen die bestimmte Beträge an Patriot abgeben.

Wenn du eine Firma hättest, die genau 1 Produkt herstellt, dann ist das soweit ja schonmal gut.
Will aber keiner dieses Produkt mehr haben, dann ist das ziemlich schlecht.
Deine Firma wird von jetzt auf gleich pleite sein.

Wenn du aber eine Firma hast, die 10 verschiedene Produkte herstellt, ist das besser.
Wenn dann 1 Produkt nicht mehr gefragt ist, hast du 9 weitere Bereiche mit Kundschaft.
Deine Firma wird somit nicht insolvent, bzw. pleite, bzw. existiert gar nicht mehr.


So, was ist nun besser?


----------



## Darkfleet85 (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: AMD verkauft jetzt auch Speichermodule*

Was regt ihr euch so auf? Muss AMD euch nachfragen ob sie Ram auf den Markt bringen dürfen? Und von wegen "Umgelabelt" welches Unternehmen stellt schon seine Hardware zu 100% selbst her, richtig, gar keine 

Die Entwickler bei Intel benutzen sicher auch AMD Server etc


----------



## Froz0ne (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: AMD verkauft jetzt auch Speichermodule*



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Erstens sind wir im pcghx Forum, also gibt es  durchaus eine Berechtigung nach extremer Hardware zu fragen (sinn oder  Unsinn dahingestellt)
> 
> Zweitens so wie du gegen Intel wetterst könnte man meinen das genau du so Ein Fanboy bist. ^^
> 
> ...



Zitier bitte die Stellen aus dem Beitrag, in denen er konkret gegen Intel "wettert". Ich sehe keinen einzigen Satz, den ich so nicht unterschreiben könnte. Es ist lediglich eine Analyse der jetzigen X86- Marktsituation.


----------



## Shizophrenic (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: AMD verkauft jetzt auch Speichermodule*



Froz0ne schrieb:


> Zitier bitte die Stellen aus dem Beitrag, in denen er konkret gegen Intel "wettert". Ich sehe keinen einzigen Satz, den ich so nicht unterschreiben könnte. Es ist lediglich eine Analyse der jetzigen X86- Marktsituation.






			
				Rico2751988 schrieb:
			
		

> In der Leistungsklasse fällt das bisl mehr, was die SB z.B. leisten, nicht auf, nur in Benchmarks


halte ich für ein schlechtes gerücht.



			
				Rico2751988 schrieb:
			
		

> ich musste noch nie zu nem Intel greifen



Höhrt sich so an als wäre Intel ne Krankheit.
ich kann nur nochmal wie vorhin sagen auf dem Gaming markt hat AMD momentan die A Karte gezogen, einzigst und allein sind die Liano´s für HTPC´s interessant und die Bullys als Serverlösung.

ps: ich hab nen AMD und nen Intel daheim.^^

pps: ich würd mir auch keinen ram kaufen auf dem Intel steht.

ihr kauft ja auch keine Wurst beim Milchbauern nur weil der jetzt umgelabelte Wurst hat?


----------



## Rico2751988 (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: AMD verkauft jetzt auch Speichermodule*



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> halte ich für ein schlechtes gerücht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Dass ich noch nie zu einem Intel greifen MUSSTE  sollte nur unterstreichen, dass die AMD-Prozessoren, die ich über die Jahre gekauft habe, immer genug Leistung für alles hatten, ich nie das Gefühl hatte, untermotorisiert durch die Gegend zu usen 

Mehr sollte das nicht aussagen. Ich spiele gerne und betreibe Videocodierung. Würde AMD nichts brauchbares abliefern, würde ich mir einen Intel kaufen. Ich bin also kein Fanboy.

Es ist es nun wirklich so, dass es nicht (bei 3/4 der Gamer würd ich sagen) ab einer bestimmten Leistungsklasse drauf ankommt, was du jetzt für einen Prozessor hast. Ich hatte schon SLI-Konfigs, mir ging das Mikroruckeln dermaßen auf die Nerven, dass ich das schnell wieder verworfen habe. Bei hohen Auflösungen limitiert die Graka eh (Großteil der Games), ich rede jetzt von Single-GPU. Das heißt halt kein Leistungsanstieg durch ne schnellere CPU. 

Den Bulldozer z.B. sehe ich als total überflüssig und den werde ich mir auch nicht zulegen. Die X6er sind günstiger und leisten meist mehr. Produzierst AMD jetzt 2-3 weitere Serien für mich unbrauchbare CPUs, gibts bei mir einen Intel, ist das Fanboy für dich 

Wenn ich mal fragen darf, was heißt für dich, sie sollten etwas "vernünftiges" produzieren? Soll doch wohl nur heißen, schnellere CPUs als Intel, dazu habe ich erklärt, dass das Käse wär, zu versuchen, da das nicht das Hauptgeschäft ist  Die haben durchaus vernünftige Produkte. Im High End müsste man dann ganz klar zu Intel greifen, da gebe ich dir recht.

Ich gehe jetzt aber davon aus, da AMD meiner Meinung nach, auch nach dem, was man so liest, sich immer mehr vom Performance-Desktop-Segment ablösen wird, wodurch sie zumindest für mich total uninteressant würden. Das ist echt schade. Aber da sitzt halt nicht das Geld ich würds auch so machen. Sollnse doch Prozessoren für Smartphones und Tablets herstellen.

Ganz davon abgesehen fände ich ne gute Teewurst von Müllermilch nicht übel


----------



## Darkfleet85 (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: AMD verkauft jetzt auch Speichermodule*



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> halte ich für ein schlechtes gerücht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Wenn man mal ganz Rational überlegt spielt es doch keine Rolle ob da jetzt ein AMD Kleber drauf ist. Wenn die Preis/Leistung überragend ist, ist es doch dumm darauf zu verzichten nur wegen einem "Label".

Alles hat ein Label, auch Corsair ist ein Label, aber ich glaube kaum jeder Angestelle dort "Corsair" zum nachnamen hat. Was soll das bitte für eine Rolle spielen? Das sind einfach Vorurteile. Würde da jetzt "SuperHeroRam" mit einem Cooler Heatpsreader sein wäre dasselbe Produkt plötzlich wieder ubercool


----------



## Rico2751988 (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: AMD verkauft jetzt auch Speichermodule*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Wenn man mal ganz Rational überlegt spielt es doch keine Rolle ob da jetzt ein AMD Kleber drauf ist. Wenn die Preis/Leistung überragend ist, ist es doch dumm darauf zu verzichten nur wegen einem "Label".
> 
> Alles hat ein Label, auch Corsair ist ein Label, aber ich glaube kaum jeder Angestelle dort "Corsair" zum nachnamen hat. Was soll das bitte für eine Rolle spielen? Das sind einfach Vorurteile. Würde da jetzt "SuperHeroRam" mit einem Cooler Heatpsreader sein wäre dasselbe Produkt plötzlich wieder ubercool


 
Das is ja mal meeeega das schlechte Argument 

Warum sollte jeder Arbeiter so heißen? Viele Dinge sind umgelabelt. Wenn ich davon weiß, kauf ich aber entweder direkt vom Hersteller oder, sofern ich den richtigen Hersteller mist finde, garnix davon


----------



## Maexen (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: AMD verkauft jetzt auch Speichermodule*

Man kann zum Umlabeln stehen wie man mag, wenn es dadurch speziell abgestimmte Produkte für Qualität oder Performance für Kunden gibt, sodass diese regelmäßig einfach erkennen können, dann hat das schon einen Berechtigungsgrund. Ob eine Zertifizierung durch AMD für diese Hersteller bzw. RAM-Riegel nicht ausreichend wäre, werden die sicherlich gut überlegt haben. Damit könnten diese ja auch werben.

Grundsätzlich steh ich dem Vorhaben positiv gegenüber, Gründe wurden hier schon genügend angeführt.


----------

